# Al Farnsworth's White Dragon Kenpo



## kempograppler (Mar 10, 2002)

Has anyone heard of Al Farnsworth's White Dragon Kenpo System?Does anyone wish to comment on it? they have a website at http://whitedragonkenpo.com.


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kempograppler _
> 
> *Has anyone heard of Al Farnsworth's White Dragon Kenpo System?Does anyone wish to comment on it? they have a website at http://whitedragonkenpo.com. *


 White Dragon Kenpo is a system with about 15 different styles combined into one! It seems as though it would be a good system to learn! For myself though; the system borrows from too many different styles! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Keylargo (Feb 1, 2022)

_I lived in Vegas and studied under Al for 3 years.  I was his student when he initiated the White Dragon style.  Al did use a combination of styles,  yes.  He was a 7th dan and held belts is several styles.  I truly miss him.  His death was very painful for me. _


----------



## Keylargo (Mar 29, 2022)

Adding to my previous comment, I found the entire training  videos from white to black belts including katas, etc on ebay. I'm working through them now


----------



## Holmejr (Mar 29, 2022)

I’ve read some pretty scolding reviews of that instructional series and of Al himself. Kind of an Al Kwon Do thing. Personally, I have absolutely no real life experience with WDK. If you got something positive out of it then more power to ya.


----------

